# best way to reduce output of powerhead



## fshfanatic (Apr 20, 2006)

What kind do you have? AquaClear powerheads you can adjust


----------



## ValorG (Dec 27, 2003)

-Buy a new one ;p
-Split the output with a T
-Restrict inflow with a sponge
-Disperse outflow with a spray bar/ or sponge also.
-eh... get something to control the voltage available to the pump kinda like a dimmer switch for lights? (pulling this out of my arse, if its unsafe please scold me >_<)


----------



## swylie (May 10, 2007)

ValorG said:


> -eh... get something to control the voltage available to the pump kinda like a dimmer switch for lights? (pulling this out of my arse, if its unsafe please scold me >_<)


It's unsafe. Your arse is mistaken in this case.


----------



## neilfishguy (Dec 16, 2007)

why is it unsafe?


----------



## loachlady5 (Dec 9, 2007)

fshfanatic said:


> What kind do you have? AquaClear powerheads you can adjust


Maxijet 1200 - not adjustable


----------



## crazie.eddie (May 31, 2004)

How about pointing the output towards the closest tank wall?


----------



## loachlady5 (Dec 9, 2007)

ValorG said:


> -Split the output with a T


I understand all the other one but this one. Can you explain how to do this?

Thanks for all the suggestions - lots of options.


----------



## ValorG (Dec 27, 2003)

If you can put a hose over the outflow nozzle, you can then put a T shaped splitter. The bottom of the T would be where it connects to the pump then the pumps power would basically be cut in half going in 2 different directions. Finding swivel head thingies to direct the flow where you want at the end of the T would then be your next project. This is probably impractical as a new pump would be a lot easier on you since maxijets arent that expensive but I just wanted to throw this out there.


----------



## loachlady5 (Dec 9, 2007)

crazie.eddie said:


> How about pointing the output towards the closest tank wall?


That is extremely effective, but not quite enough.


----------



## crazie.eddie (May 31, 2004)

Lay the powerhead sideways so the flow goes upwards.


----------



## fshfanatic (Apr 20, 2006)

Get a new powerhead, they are cheap enough.


----------



## EdTheEdge (Jan 25, 2007)

You might try some attachments from other powerheads that would allow for flow adjustment. I don't know what yours is like I really have only ever used Rios. But I bet you could find an attachment somewhere. I know I have a whole bunch myself (for Rio 50s) I can send ya a set if you would like to try. Rio 50s are pretty small though.

Maybe someone here has a suggestion as to compatiblilty.

Also is there any way that you can attach a SPRAY BAR to your powerhead? That'd be sweet! I've always wanted to try that myself. And it would reduce flow quite a bit.


----------



## loachlady5 (Dec 9, 2007)

crazie.eddie said:


> Lay the powerhead sideways so the flow goes upwards.


Won't that cause surface agitation?


----------



## fshfanatic (Apr 20, 2006)

Yes and quite a bit at that,.


----------



## loachlady5 (Dec 9, 2007)

EdTheEdge said:


> You might try some attachments from other powerheads that would allow for flow adjustment. I don't know what yours is like I really have only ever used Rios. But I bet you could find an attachment somewhere. I know I have a whole bunch myself (for Rio 50s) I can send ya a set if you would like to try. Rio 50s are pretty small though.
> 
> Maybe someone here has a suggestion as to compatiblilty.
> 
> Also is there any way that you can attach a SPRAY BAR to your powerhead? That'd be sweet! I've always wanted to try that myself. And it would reduce flow quite a bit.


Thanks. That's extremely kind of you. I do have a DIY spray bar attached to my other power head that diffusers my CO2. I guess I could make another one for the second power head. My problem is that the tank is very stagnant. Lots of debris is collecting, and it's REALLY hard to get it out of grass. It seems I can't put the power head anywhere without creating at least some surface agitation. Where would I put the spray bar - bottom or top of tank?


----------



## daFrimpster (Mar 7, 2005)

If you put a sponge on the intake it will reduce flow somewhat and help collecting the debris that you speak of


----------



## loachlady5 (Dec 9, 2007)

Great ideas. Thanks everyone.


----------

